# Solved: Power Supply Fan Making Grinding Noises (video included)



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey, everyone. I'm a first time poster but I feel that posting here will bring me far more useful answers than calling tech support.

My computer is a Compaq Windows Vista, Basic Home Edition. It's got 2.50 GHz of RAM and is fairly new in my opinion, purchased in the spring of 07. It has only one PS fan from the looks of it, the one facing the back to suck air out.

Shortly (guessing 3 months) after the purchase of my new computer, the Power Supply failed, and I had it sent off to the manufacturer for two weeks to be replaced. Since then it has been running very smoothly.

About a week prior to this occurrence, my computer made a similar noise (to the beginning of the video, link provided below) and more central in the computer. This was due to a dust build-up, which I cleaned out thoroughly. It was fine after that.

*The matter at hand:* This morning I turned on my computer to find it making ungodly grinding noises, coming from specifically the back of it. I turned it off and opened it up, cleaned out any remaining dust from the last time and turned it on with the side panel off to watch the fans. After listening and turning it off the second time, I decided it was coming from the power supply, since I'd realized that this was the only location I hadn't cleaned the last time.

I cleaned it with compressed air as carefully as I could, but there wasn't that much dust inside of it, nor on the fan. I turned it on a third time and the noises had quieted down until about 25 seconds after booting up. Interestingly though, my computer seemed to boot up fine and was about to get to the desktop without any problems before I turned it off again. The loudness of the PS fan was really too unnerving for me to leave on...

In the end (and with opinions from loved ones that are computer familiar) I feel fairly confident that it's the Power Supply fan itself, not any components within it. I'm not sure if it's dust though, or something with the fan itself, like its bearings being loose... all the blades are intact as well.
For reference, I did browse through several threads on this site as well as other sites regarding this issue, and tried the things they mentioned.

Please click this youtube link to view the video I took of it. 



(The file attachment uploader refused to work with me, gah)

I didn't have any other way to record the sound, so forgive me... In the video I turn on the computer and place my hand behind the PS fan as suggested by a troubleshooting thread, and feel air being sucked in fine. The noise is a less harsh until 25 seconds in- Be warned! It gets really loud! - where the fan goes back to its original loud grinding noise.
If you notice, you can hear Vista starting up in the background, about to go to the desktop, when I turn it off again.
Any odd noises otherwise (a possible bell chime in the very beginning is my cellphone strap, sorry) was someone on the phone with me.

I'd love to get clarification as to what's going on with the PS fan, if it's fixable here at home or if it's a bigger issue. Friends have suggested that I need to replace the fan because of the bearings being loose. I'd like to know, if that's the case, is it still possible (and safe) to run my computer as it is, to perhaps backup files? It seems to start up fine despite the noise, but would leaving it on too long cause damage?

Thank you so much for any suggestions you might have. I'd really love closure on this so I can fix it fast.

~Bee


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

To be sure it is a pw supply fan, simply use something like a straw or coffee stick to stop the fan from spinning. No noise, you know it is the psu fan. Insert stick _before_ you switch on the unit.

To replace it, you must disassemble the pw supply and install a new fan. They are usually standard 80mm or 120mm type fans however you may need to splice the wires. If you decide to open the psu, do the following;
1 Remove the pw cord
2 Press the pw ON button 2~3 times to remove any residual charge from the capacitors.
3 With the case open, take a good look at how the connectors are routed, etc
4 Remove the pw supply by disconnecting all connectors that go to it AND remove the four screws holding it to the case.
5 Open psu and R&R the fan. 
6 Reinstall the unit and make all connections.
7 Take a good long look at your work to make sure you have routed wires correctly, connected all connections, etc.
8 Pw ON.

FWIW I would not be putting any money or time into the stock compaq pw supply. I would get a quality unit from newegg and be done with it.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> is it still possible (and safe) to run my computer as it is


Probably not, if the fan quits completely, the PSU could overheat and cause other damage to the PC, not worth the risk, replace the PSU, they are relatively cheap these days.

What model compaq is it?


----------



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

@ crjdriver: I probably sound slightly clueless for this, but I wanted to clear it up. What is the fan with the purple sticker on it?
http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/5782/cimg2660.jpg (inside of my computer)

And, what's the difference between a PW fan and a PSU fan? I can't see the second one well and somehow got the impression some computers don't have two fans in the power supply...


----------



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

Mumbodog said:


> Probably not, if the fan quits completely, the PSU could overheat and cause other damage to the PC, not worth the risk, replace the PSU, they are relatively cheap these days.
> 
> What model compaq is it?


Alright, that makes more sense actually... haa.
It's a Presario Compaq. http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?product=3380263&lc=en&cc=jm&dlc=en&lang=en&cc=jm

Not very impressive, I know.  It gets the job done though.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is an exact replacement PSU for that model, guaranteed to fit the case and have proper connections.

http://www.power-on.com/atx12v250bt.html



> • HP-Compaq p/n 5188-2622 replace with ATX12V-HP250BT .
> Application notes:
> (1) Best ATX-250-12ZD 2R is common Compaq OEM part.
> (2) Compaq Presario models Media Center SR1807CL, SR2037X, SG3110BR, SG3115BR, SG3117BR, SR1702LS, SR1802HM, SR1810NX, SR1811NX, SR1815LA, SR1901WM, SR1902HM, SR1902LS, SR1902WM, SR1905LA, SR1907CL, SR1910NX, SR1915LS, SR2002X, SR1020NX, SR2013WM, SR2014HM, SR2017CL, SR2020NX, SR2027X, SR2030NX, SR2032X, SR2034NX, SR2150NX, SR2168HM, SR2172NX, SR2173WM, SR2308LA, SR5001LS, SR5002HM, SR5003LS, SR5004LA, SR5005LA, SR5010NX, SR5013NX, SR5013WM, SR5015LA, SR5017LA, SR5023WM, SR5027CL, SR5030NX, SR5035KR, SR5102HM, SR5109NX, SR5110NX, SR5113WM, SR5123WM, SR5125CL, SR5127CL, SR5130NX, SR5152NX, SR5202HM, SR5210NX, SR5213HK, SR5218HK, SR5223WM, SR5233HK, SR5237CL, SR5240KL, SR5250NX, SR5253HK, SR5262NX.


Double check and be sure it is Not the processor cooling fan making the noise.

.


----------



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

@Mambodog: Oh! That's really nice. Thank you for that.


Though, I'm kind of unsure about which I should do. I get the impression replacing the whole power supply is better than trying to replace the fan, or easier, or both. Not cheaper, but better in the long run.

I've never done either so, my mom and I will be sort of learning as we go. Lol. If that's anything to consider. I'm feeling quite lost and intimidated at the moment.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Replacing the power supply is much easier, since replacing the fan inside it requires you to remove it anyway.

Trust me on this, replace the whole PSU. I do this for a living.

The only time I would replace the fan inside a PSU is when I cannot find a replacement PSU, and it is a chore for someone with no electronics experience and who has never done it before. It could result in more serious problems if done incorrectly.

.


----------



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

@Mumbodog: Right. I totally agree that the power supply looks easier to swap out as a whole... And installing doesn't involve any soldering or cutting wires like the countless walk-through videos and guides suggest.

Is this the only site on which this PSU is carried? Not on Newegg or anything similar? It's fine if it isn't, it was really just for the out-of-stock issue. x);

Thank you so much for your insight, too.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

No, but I buy them from that place for OEM PC's because they are model specific and they fit properly and have the correct connectors. They also have very good prices for the high quality they are.

Some OEM PC's like yours have cases that do not allow installing generic PSU's due to the design of the PSU opening in the back, some do, some dont, so why take a chance.


----------



## dlsayremn (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a general tutorial from HP/Compaq support on replacing the power supply.
Usually takes 20 minutes or less.

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01355925&cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=3380263

Personally I start with steps 4 and 5. I remove the power supply without disconnecting the power leads and sit it beside the computer.

Then I do steps 6 and 7. Mount the new PSU and unbundle the power leads.

Now, starting with the drive at the top of the computer, disconnet the power lead from the old PSU and connect the corresponding lead from the new one. Work down to the motherboard connections. This way I don't have to remember what connection goes where.

After everything is connected, I fold up any extra cables and use plastic ties or electrical tape to bundle them with the other leads coming out of the power supply. This keeps them from dangling down in the case where they might get caught in the CPU fan. Also makes the computer look neeater.

The PSU that Mumbodog listed is direct replacement for the HP part. His statement about them fitting is correct.

Any good ATX 250W PSU with the same number of connectors and an exhusting fan would probably work, but some will need a little work. I replaced one on an old Gateway where the screw holes don't line up. 
Most places like Newegg will not have 250W PSU's, but a 300W with at least the same number of connectors and an exhaust fan would do.

These are the four 300W ATX PSU's that Newegg has listed.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0058 113142551 1131429846 1131309959&name=ATX

Either of the StarTechs would probably work for your system, but there are some customer comments about the power cords no tfitting exactly.

The Sparkle has remote fan control and may not work.

The CoolMax I don't know which way the fan blows.


----------



## bumblebear (Oct 9, 2009)

@ dlsayremn: Oh wow, thank you! That tutorial is really nice, I think I will definitely reference that.

I think, I'll go with waiting for the 250W mumbo linked to come back into stock then, and install it with that tut as reference.

If I have any further questions when I do get to installing it at the end of the month, should I post it here in this thread, or mark this solved and start a new one? I don't expect any problems installing it, but I thought I'd check.

Thank you so much everyone! I feel so much better.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Bookmark this thread, so when you start another one you can post a link to this one, should anyone need some background on what you are doing.

So mark this one solved.


----------

